
Apple Stores Are Boring but They’re Still Raking in Cash - hhs
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/leticiamiranda/apple-stores-may-have-lost-their-magic-but-theyre-still
======
hinkley
The new Seattle store has trees inside of it:

[https://www.seattletimes.com/business/retail/apples-
expansiv...](https://www.seattletimes.com/business/retail/apples-expansive-
new-seattle-store-seeks-to-keep-brick-and-mortar-relevant/)

